# good, cheap airbrushes



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

I have people ask me all the time and see questions on many sites about cheap airbrushes that are good....I have never found any and really didn't think they existed. I am a die hard Iwata user and have owned or tried just about every make of airbrush out there.

I bought a PS900 from buyairbrushes.com because I had heard some good things about them and I like to know what is on the market. It is an Iwata Custom Mircron Plus "knock off", and for the price, the gun is pretty darn good. I usually don't vouch for equipment, but the people treat you good and are responsive and the price was right. Those of you that are just getting started and want a decent gun for a good price, check them out.

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

How fine are the adjustments,rj?

Do they carry the parts?


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Try this website http://www.nblmarketing.net .I picked up a ps900, thay are $59.99 if you use this code bigfish1 I think it was 35% off .Ithink it ended up being like 38.00.


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

That link doesnt seem to go anywhere... I tried googling nbl marketing but got nothing even close to airbrush sales. Is the link spelled right?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Yanky try this link..........
http://www.nbimarketing.net/


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks snakecharmer that's the link.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

silver shad said:


> Thanks snakecharmer that's the link.


and thank you for posting the discount code! I hate those i vs l issues.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Guys! I took advantage of the link and the discount code. I got two airbrushes and extra needles for way under a $100. Shipping until 12-31-08 is only .99 cents!
Thanks Rod!!!!!!!!

John


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

Damn I don't have any extra money after Xmas.


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

Can anyone offer tips to those of use looking to get into using an airbrush? What sort of features should one look for on a decent to good quality airbrush? Obviously as a beginner I would like to balance cost vs quality, finding some sort of middle ground between both. I can always upgrade later if the hobby takes me over.

Thanks all


----------



## walleyesanderson (Apr 16, 2008)

I have been using a siphon feed for some time now. I'd been thinking about investing in a gravity feed so I ordered a PS900 to try. Wow, that was the best $40.00 I have spent in a long time. Thanks for the info and coupon code RJBass.


----------



## swest34643 (Dec 14, 2008)

Got my PS900 yesterday and gave it a whirl and it is definitely a good value. I would put it right up there with the Iwatas that I have for half the price. As a side not a bunch of guys must have bought the airbrush because they jacked the price up an extra $10 from the time I bought it. Still a good value.

Shane


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Just got mine yesterday too. Hope to get to use it tomorrow. Isure like the features where you can limit air, and paint, flow. I'll post about how it works for me later.


----------



## Jim45498 (Dec 17, 2007)

I just got my PS905. I didn't get the PS900 because I didn't need the big cup. what I've seen so far, it's the berries.


----------

